# Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten



## DirkAn1 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten meinen ausgelaufenen Teich renoviert und dabei gleich vergrößert. Er hat jetzt ein Fassungsvermögen von 12.000L bei einer max. Tiefe von 100cm. Was den Besatz angeht, bin ich noch am Überlegen......
Bei uns in der Nähe bietet jemand regelmäßig "Koi-Nachzuchten" an. Er meinte, daß diese Fische absolut anspruchslos wären, selbst Zufüttern würde er kaum.

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch:
Mein Teich ist ohne Filter, lediglich mit Bachlauf.
Ich suche ein paar schöne Fische, die rel. wenig Pflege brauchen.
Denkt Ihr, daß sich die Fische bei diesen Bedingungen wohl fühlen werden?

Besten Dank u. Gruß
Dirk


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

guten morgen dirk 

und ein ganz klares *nein* zu deiner frage! 

in einem ungefilterten teich goldis zu halten und sie dann noch zu sehen ist schon schier unmöglich, mit kois ist das noch aussichtsloser :?

sie werden nicht umsonst "wasserschweine" genannt, weil sie den ganzen tag am gründeln sind und dir die bepflanzung auf links kehren, von ihren abfallprodukten mal ganz zu schweigen 

ohne filter also...  na schau dir mal __ moderlieschen, goldelritzen oder auch werners tolle regenbogenelritzen an, vielleicht wär das ja was 

hier noch der link zu werner (wp-3d hier aus unserem forum) http://www.notropis-zucht.de/

edit: bei einer tiefe von 1 m ist es für jeden fisch ne 50:50-chance den winter zu überstehen... :? 

haben wir eigentlich schon bilder von deinem teich gesehen?


----------



## DirkAn1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hallo Katja,

danke für den schnellen Hinweis!

Meinst Du mit "Goldis" Goldfische?
Falls ja, ich hatte bereits im alten Teich (6.000L) zum Schluß ca. 50 Goldfische u. Sarassen, ohne Probleme. Man konnte zwar nicht bis auf den Boden sehen (Tiefe 100cm), aber das lag wohl eher an den Seerosen, die einen großen Teil der Oberfläche bedeckt hatten. Probleme mit trübem Wasser hatte ich in den letzten 10 Jahren absolut keine (ohne Filter).


Gruß
Dirk
PS. Nein, Bilder habe ich noch keine gemacht, kann ich aber noch nachreichen....


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*



> ich hatte bereits im alten Teich (6.000L) zum Schluß ca. 50 Goldfische u. Sarassen, ohne Probleme



dann bist du eine große ausnahme, hier im forum haben etliche trotz filterung (nicht ausreichend) extreme probleme mit grünem wasser etc. dank überbesatz an goldis (__ goldfisch) 

nichts desto trotz habe ich noch nie von einem koiteich ohne filterung gelesen, der klares wasser hat 

ja natürlich sollst du uns bilder zeigen! wir sind nämlich extrem neugierig hier


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hi Katja,

Goldfischhaltung ohne Filteranlage heißt noch lange net das deswegen Teiche auch grün werden müssen. Hängt ganz von Teichgröße, Bepflanzung, Fischmenge und vor allem der Fütterung ab. 
In meinem alten Teich hatte ich Goldfische aller Größen (die 6 alten weißen Wale von fast 40cm - da mein kleines Lästerschweinchen nach der Teichvergrößerung 1994 unbedingt ein paar Goldfische im Teich haben wollte, dazu dann laufend 30-40 -20cm lange, und jährlich hunderte Nachwuchs. Dazu dann noch mehrere große __ Döbel (die fraßen den Goldfischnachwuchs den Winter über zum Glück wieder gut zusammen) und 5 große Aale. Der Teich war in 23 Jahren nicht einmal trübe. (außer die großen Nachbarshunde planschten mal wie die wilden drin rum)
Allerdings wurden die Goldies auch so gut wie nie gefüttert und so kamen sie auch gar nicht auf die Idee im Bodengrund nach abgesunkenen Flockenfutterresten zu gründeln (gab ab und zu mal ein altes hartes Brötchen). Daneben war der Teich aber auch sehr gut bewachsen (allein schon die >20qm2 bedeckende Seerose) - der Teich war damals  auch nur halb so groß wie der jetzige

Für Koi (oder Goldfische) ist übrigens glasklares Wasser net von Nöten (höchstens für einen Betrachter der sie gestochen scharf sehen will )

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hi Dirk,

für Koi reicht der Teich leider nicht aus. Für den ersten Koi rechnet man 10.000l und für jeden weiteren (ohne Filterung) 5000l - da kommt man bei nur 6 Tieren schnell auf 40.000l- Die Teichtiefe sollte da auch bei über 1,5m liegen (wenn Du net gerade im mediteranen Klima lebst)

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hallo Frank


> da mein kleines Lästerschweinchen


Ich hoffe mal für dich ,das sie hier nicht mitliest ! Sonst 
LG Andre


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> 
> Ich hoffe mal für dich ,das sie hier nicht mitliest ! Sonst
> LG Andre



da brauch man keine Angst zu haben. Die sitzt mit ihren "alten Sack" daheim sicher vor der Glotze

MfG Frank


----------



## DirkAn1 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hallo Frank,
danke für die Infos!

Ich hab gestern mal einige Zeit damit verbracht, mir die versch. Möglichkeiten einer Filteranlage (Aufbau u. Funktion) anzusehen.
Da ich neben meinem Teich noch einen freien Platz habe, könnte ich mir vorstellen, meinen Teich mit einer Filteranlage nachzurüsten (unabhängig davon, ob dann 2-3 Kois rein kommen, oder nicht). Diese würde dann "auf gleicher Höhe" zum Teich stehen (also Oberkante Filter = Wasserspiegel Teich). Was würdet ihr mir für einen Filter empfehlen (Pumpe im Teich, die das Wasser in den Filter pumpt, oder Pumpe im Filter, die das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht). Da ich den Rand des Teiches nicht nochmal "aufreisen" will, müsste die Verrohrung über den Teichrand führen.

Könnt Ihr mir hierzu einen konkreten Filter empfehlen?

Besten Dank
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hi Dirk,
ich würde zu einer Schwerkraftanlage raten.
Die ließe sich auch provisorisch erst mal mit einem DN110 Rohr über den Teichrand führen.
Mindestens den ersten Behälter solltest du mit einem Bodenablauf bauen.
Die Behälter mit einem 110er Rohr verbinden, in den letzten die Pumpe.


----------



## DirkAn1 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hi Jörg,

würdest du als Pumpe eine Tauchpumpe verwenden, oder eine Pumpe, die "im Trocknen" steht?
Was empfiehlst du für einen Filter, fertig kaufen (Größe), oder selbst bauen (Größe, Aufbau, Filtermedien).

Besten Dank
Dirk


----------



## Joerg (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Koi-Nachzuchten*

Hi Dirk,
die Tauchpumpen sind in der Regel etwas günstiger und auch einfacher zu montieren.
Wenn man sich die Behälter und Filtermaterial holt, kommt man günstiger weg und kann dann ein angemessenes Volumen installieren.
Das mindert die Wartung und verbessert die Biologie.
Es gibt einige gute Anleitungen wie so was aussehen kann. Der Bau ist recht einfach.


----------

